# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  ravvedimento operoso IMPOSTA SOSTITUTIVA PER I CONTRIBUENTI MINIMI

## paolos

Qualcuno sa il codice? gli interessi vanno pagati insieme al tributo?
grazie PS

----------


## Contabile

Al momento mi pare non ce ne sia uno specifico.

----------


## ggarruzzo

> Qualcuno sa il codice? gli interessi vanno pagati insieme al tributo?
> grazie PS

  8913 sanzione
1992 interessi FONTE

----------


## v.gargiulo

per il codice 8913 chiede il riferimento del mese e dell'anno.
Cosa devo mettere per il ravvedimento di una rata tasse con scadenza 11/2009 fine mese??

----------


## Ziomax

Buongiorno a tutti, ho parlato ieri con un consulente del call center dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
Il mio quesito era come pagare con ravvedimento le imposte di novembre di un contribuente minimo che non ha pagato appunto l'ultima rata del saldo 2008 e del primo acconto 2009 ed il secondo acconto 2009.
Mi ha confermato i codici sanzione 8913 e degli interessi 1992, ma per quanto i mesi di riferimento, obbligatori per questi codici, dopo numerosi consultazioni con colleghi o non so con chi di preciso, è giunto a questa risposta :
per le imposte 2009 mi ha consigliato di mettere il mese in cui non è stato pagato il tributo.
Per il saldo 2008 mi ha consigliato di mettere dicembre 2008 altrimenti il lodo software non avrebbe agganciato il tributo con i relativi codici sanzione ed interessi.
Non lo sentivo molto convinto, però ho seguito il suo consiglio.
Speriamo bene

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti, ho parlato ieri con un consulente del call center dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
> Il mio quesito era come pagare con ravvedimento le imposte di novembre di un contribuente minimo che non ha pagato appunto l'ultima rata del saldo 2008 e del primo acconto 2009 ed il secondo acconto 2009.
> Mi ha confermato i codici sanzione 8913 e degli interessi 1992, ma per quanto i mesi di riferimento, obbligatori per questi codici, dopo numerosi consultazioni con colleghi o non so con chi di preciso, &#232; giunto a questa risposta :
> per le imposte 2009 mi ha consigliato di mettere il mese in cui non &#232; stato pagato il tributo.
> Per il saldo 2008 mi ha consigliato di mettere dicembre 2008 altrimenti il lodo software non avrebbe agganciato il tributo con i relativi codici sanzione ed interessi.
> Non lo sentivo molto convinto, per&#242; ho seguito il suo consiglio.
> Speriamo bene

  Non sapevo che per ravvedere saldo e acconto ci volesse il mese di riferimento ......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
PS: post ne bastava uno .... gli altri 258 li ho cancellati ..... :-)

----------


## hillary

Scusate ma volevo sapere se è confermato quanto sopra?

----------


## magdapz

Anch'io volevo sapere se è confermato quanto sopra

----------


## CED I CONTABILI SRLS

Confermo l'utilizzo dei codici 8913 (SANZIONI PECUNIARIE IMPOSTE SOSTITUTIVE DELLE IMPOSTE SUI REDDITI) e 1992 (INTERESSI SUL RAVVEDIMENTO IMPOSTE SOSTITUTIVE - ART. 13 D.LGS. N. 472 DEL 18/12/1997, RIS. N. 109E DEL 22/05/2007), così come l'indicazione del mese (00MM) e anno (AAAA) di riferimento.

----------

